# pc2-5300 RAM types



## cougarx1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok all,

I have bever gotten on a forum to ask questions, but it is time.

I am a deputy director of IT at a large company in Florida.  The director is a friend of mine and he is one of those MIT dudes, so didn't think I would ever run into something I couldn't fgure out.  But it got us both.

I see RAM in our servers, desktops, precision machines and such.  We have PC2-5300 in most of them.  However, I have PC2-5300 F, P, and U

What is F P and U?  Why the slot differences?


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 5, 2010)

IIRC, in servers, modules have additional letters in the designation, to inform that it has special specifications. If it has a *F* or a *FB*, it means it's a Fully Buffered module. If it has a *U* or a  it means it's a Unbuffered module. There's also *R* for registered modules, that may also include the *U*. *E* or *ECC* means it has error correction. I haven't heard about *P* written on modules. I'll search to see if I can find anything about it.


----------

